# Not Sure of Bloodline



## bunchie (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey,

Happy Thanksgivings.

Now, I've had my APBT for well over a year now, getting her from a family that couldn't keep her due to the neighborhood being rather ignorant of the breed and frankly, calling Animal Control on her relentlessly.

She came with her UKC papers, so I can tell she was of pure lineage. Honestly, never cared much about her bloodline until a friend asked me about. Figured I would find out and join a community of Bully enthusiasts.

I'm not sure if it's okay, but I'll post the Sire and Dam's names, as well as UKC numbers to see if anybody could help me. Spoilers, the Dam's name is hilarious.

Sire: (Purple Ribbon) Gotti Baca
Sire UKC No: A260, 978

Dam: (Purple Ribbon) Felony East Bay Bullyz
Dam UKC No: A380, 032

Now, what's a thread without pictures. Here are awful pictures of my baby, Dragon Lady.

From when I first got her.

















































Less than a month ago.

































As you could probably tell, she is a really goofy dog.

Thanks,

bunchie.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG total GOOF!! LOVE her!! She rocks, and her ears are so awesome at this age! Love crazy ears!! Welcome!


----------



## bunchie (Nov 22, 2012)

ames said:


> OMG total GOOF!! LOVE her!! She rocks, and her ears are so awesome at this age! Love crazy ears!! Welcome!


You can't even begin to fathom how silly of a dog she is, especially with her floppy ears. If there is a trait that breeders should look for, it's floppy ears; it could change the game completely.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Most Am. Bully breeders crop the pups ears,but floppy ears are so CUTE!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
dams ped

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
sires ped

these are actually american bullies not apbts.. fyi purple ribbon means nothing besides they have four generations


----------



## bunchie (Nov 22, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
> dams ped
> 
> BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
> ...


Sigh, the breeder shouldn't have put "APBT" for breed on this UKC form. Oh, I knew about the PR thing.

Welp, doesn't really change anything, she's still an awesome pup. At least now I know her dad is a beast. Thanks for your help.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

most ukc bullies are registered as apbts.. its very common  pretty girl though!!


----------



## bunchie (Nov 22, 2012)

Really? I don't think I'll register mine if that's the case, don't want any more false information out there.

I am really glad this website exist. I've found her long lost brother, doesn't look as good as my baby, but he's still pretty rad.

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=189384

You've been a great help, circlemkennels, thanks.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

She's a Bully and a fine looking one at that.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can register and compete with your dog with the American Bully Kennel Club! Even if you don't want to compete I think it's cool to know your dogs is registered just in case. Why not its $20! lol Registration // The American Bully Registry


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

What exactly does "bully" mean? American staffy?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been dealing with what I thought were pitbulls for a while and I knew there were a lot of different breeds that can be called the generalized term "pitbull" but I'm not sure I'm aware of the differences. I'd like to be more educated breed wise. I have a lot of info, I'm by no means new to the breeds, but until I joined this forum I've never heard all the different terms. I do more of rescuing and things like that. People always just call them pitbulls. Please forgive my ignorance. I don't want to start an argument. Just want to be informed 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

PibbleLover1225 said:


> What exactly does "bully" mean? American staffy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Bully is referring to a fairly newly created breed called the American Bully. They're generally shorter, stouter looking dogs, much more calm and reserved, often with the look of an Old English Bulldog. We have a section called Bullies 101 where you can read up about them and learn more, if interested.

To the OP, based on your pup's bloodlines, it would seem that your pup is American Bully and I'm glad that you don't want to go forward with registering her as a UKC APBT. However, that's where many of the foundation dogs in the American Bully come from. If she fits the standard, you can show her in the UKC, and in the ABKC (American Bully Kennel Club), if you so desire. Not sure what your plans are for her, other than being your companion, but I just wanted to let you know you have that option. That's wonderful that you don't want to continue the misinformation that surrounds these dogs, so :cheers: to you.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I've read a lot of the threads in Bullies 101, but never really got a clear sense of what "Bully" actually is. I have three what I thought to be pitbulls but now I'm not sure what the hell they are I'm so confused now. They're not papered so I guess they're just mutts.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

PibbleLover1225 said:


> Yes, I've read a lot of the threads in Bullies 101, but never really got a clear sense of what "Bully" actually is. I have three what I thought to be pitbulls but now I'm not sure what the hell they are I'm so confused now. They're not papered so I guess they're just mutts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 I pm'd you about a thread that might help give examples of AmBully.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh thank you so much!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

PibbleLover1225 said:


> Yes, I've read a lot of the threads in Bullies 101, but never really got a clear sense of what "Bully" actually is. I have three what I thought to be pitbulls but now I'm not sure what the hell they are I'm so confused now. They're not papered so I guess they're just mutts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


"Pitbulls" is a term used to cover any dog that has the look..... but there are many different dogs that slide in that category..

American Pitbull Terrier
American Staffordshire Terrier
American Bully
Pit Mix

 hope that helps


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's just the tip of the ice berg. There are 20+ breeds that fall under the "pit bull" blanket. Dogos, Persas, Cane Corsos, American Bulldogs, Alpha Blue Bloods, Boxers, Mastiffs, and every kind of mix under the sun are all "pit bulls" under the media blanket term.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea I knew that, that there are a lot of different breed that fall under what ppl term as "pitbulls"

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to get bothered when people would say the pit bull is ONLY the American pit Bull Terrier. I used to not understand WHY so many advocates got their panties bunched when I called my mutt a pit bull. Wouldn't it HELP the cause to know that my great breed ambassador is an "evil" pit bull?? HOW could that hurt their reputation?? Well in a few months or learning what I could I quickly saw WHY it matters. There are tons of reasons, but i'm just gonna stick to one for now.

The media has got society to accept merging 20+ breeds and calling them the same name is OK. There is only one pit bull, and that is a dog that you are able to trace in lineage through many generations to prove your dog is an American pit Bull Terrier, the ONLY breed that should be rightfully called its nickname, pit bull. Accepting the TERM pit bull to describe any short coat, stocky dog with a big head allows the haters and people who support Breed Specific legislation to use it against them to enact and enforce BSL with bogus "data"

In 2010 there were 33 fatalities (USA), none of the dogs were house pets and none of the dogs were spayed or neutered. A fatality occurs the media reports it as a pit bull, because that's what the neighbor 3 streets over tells the police who tell the media. Or the police or AC look at the dog and label it pit bull. In any case, 30 of the 33 dogs were called pit bulls. After the NCRC investigated only 2 dogs were actually Pit Bulls. Did the Media have a retraction story saying that dog was actually confirmed and was NOT a pit bull. I have never seen one....

5% of pit bulls are responsible for 91% of dog fatalities in 2010. 5% of pit bulls are responsible for 91% of dog fatalities?!!!! wait, that seems CRAZY! Why would ANYONE want to own a pit bull!!?? Cause its a misrepresentation of the facts BECAUSE society is accepting multiple breeds being called one name. AFTER the tests were completed on each incident, only 2 of the dogs who committed fatalities in 2010 were pit bulls. So 5% of all dogs are responsible for 6% of fatalities in 2010, not 91% as some hate sites would like you to believe. THAT one reason why people should not call their paperless dogs mutts. That is why you should not call your American Bully or American Staffodshire terrier or Dogo Argentino a pit bull.

detailed report:
http://nationalcanineresearchcounci...tinymce/NEW Prelim 2010 DBRF Report_final.pdf


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Got it. Thank you. I'm ok w calling my dogs mutts. When ppl see them they think they're pitbulls and they're very well behaved (for the most part) they're phenomenal on a leash. My dog got ahold of a dog that wandered into our yard. But he didn't really hurt him and he's DA. My 3 year old accidentally let him out and luckily with all of the time I've been working w these dogs, that's the only incident we've had. And it's not his fault.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Why don't they just freakin make copies of Wilson's (the last owner of Plumbers Alligator) work; theres plenty of interviews or whatever and hand copies out with each pup.?? So people would know what the hell they have... American Pit Bull Terrier X American Staffordshire Terrier .. the "classic bully" 

not really a function dog thus the American Bully Club when compared to the American Pit Bull Terrier in the ADBA  I don't know what UKC are doing the dogs are practically Am Staffs.

When you breed for looks, might as well call em' Am Staff's thats surely what they'll be... (Howard Heinzl)


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Why don't they just freakin make copies of Wilson's (the last owner of Plumbers Alligator) work; theres plenty of interviews or whatever and hand copies out with each pup.?? So people would know what the hell they have... American Pit Bull Terrier X American Staffordshire Terrier .. the "classic bully"
> 
> not really a function dog thus the American Bully Club when compared to the American Pit Bull Terrier in the ADBA  I don't know what UKC are doing the dogs are practically Am Staffs.
> 
> When you breed for looks, might as well call em' Am Staff's thats surely what they'll be... (Howard Heinzl)


:clap: Always wise in your posts, and though some of the newer people don't know how to interpret them, us who do understand can break it down so you don't have to. Stan, THE MAN! I love you buddy, and appreciate you gracing us with your knowledge each and every time you post. Gotta spread the love before I can rep again.



PibbleLover1225 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you're talking about lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Basically, what Stan is saying is that the American Bully was bred with no real functional value. While there was a purpose for creating them, they lack function. Same as Am Staffs, basically. They're bred more for looks than function. The APBT is the only truly functional breed of the 4 main breeds that people refer to as "pits" or "pit bulls".

Not to sound like I'm insulting the American Bully, but most of them floating around these days can't do much more than keep your spot on the couch warm. The purpose of the Am Staff is just to look pretty in the show ring, and make the handlers that participate in AKC events feel as though they have a real "pit bull". Same with the UKC and their version of the APBT.. they're now bred more for looks than anything. UKC doesn't even have good competition outside the Conformation ring now days. Hell, if you want to title a dog in Weight Pull competition in the UKC, you pretty much are paying to earn a title. There's a cap or a limit to how far you can go with your dog in UKC. They closed the single registration a few years ago, so no more dual registered APBTs with UKC, unless they're 'PR' which means absolutely nothing now, other than your dog has x-amount of generations that were registered with the UKC. PR holds more meaning in the UKC if you have a true hound (****, Bloodhound, Blue Tick, etc.) now, as opposed to an APBT with 'PR' at the beginning of his/her registered name.

The ADBA is now the BEST registry, IMO, to have your APBT registered with, as they still allow for clean, fun, competition and you're not essentially in the judges' pockets, or purchasing that title you put on your dog. The ADBA appreciates the true APBT for what it was, what it is, and what it will be in responsible owners/breeder's hands.

Point blank, it all boils down to what the dog can do versus what you're wanting it to do. If you want your dog just to be a companion and certified couch cushion warmer, then it doesn't matter what you own. If you're looking for something versatile, you can go from the couch to the field to the weight pull track to the farm and back to the couch, then the APBT is what you're looking for. If you want something to go in the ring and stand like a pretty statue, then the Am Staff or American Bully is what you really want.

Stick around a while, the more posts by Stan that you read, the better you'll come to understand them. Stan is an old-world style bulldog lover, and a wonderful mentor. He's taught me things that I would have never learned any where else. Okay, I'm done with my tangent now, lol.


----------



## PibbleLover1225 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow thank you so much!! That really opened my eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Why don't they just freakin make copies of Wilson's (the last owner of Plumbers Alligator) work; theres plenty of interviews or whatever and hand copies out with each pup.?? So people would know what the hell they have... American Pit Bull Terrier X American Staffordshire Terrier .. the "classic bully"
> 
> not really a function dog thus the American Bully Club when compared to the American Pit Bull Terrier in the ADBA  I don't know what UKC are doing the dogs are practically Am Staffs.
> 
> When you breed for looks, might as well call em' Am Staff's thats surely what they'll be... (Howard Heinzl)


:goodpost: after we found Dosia's breeders and went to their home they gave ups a big binder full of papers


----------



## Sleeps with pitbulls (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay so I have a dog that's registered with the ADBA ,she's APBT.Im wondering if the papers are a fake,not really sure. But,if in fact they are good. I'd like to see her pedigree ,does any body know a site that I can look her up with the registry number listed on the papers? Or do I have to bite the bullet and pay for a mail off with the ADBA ?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magic_2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Why do you think the papers are fake...?


----------



## Chelle (Nov 5, 2011)

Cain's Mom said:


> I pm'd you about a thread that might help give examples of AmBully.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Cain's Mom, if not a bother would you please share that thread, as I think it'll quell my questions about two of my dogs?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sure not a problem! Give me a minute

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-10...nel-club-standard-classes-revised-2012-a.html

There you go!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

